# Just received



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Just received a box of CORO and PSD4. Images of the CORO box are attached. Are there any resident experts available to provide an opinion on authenticity?

I wish I were home to lay eyes on my newly acquired prizes. My wife was nice enough to snap some photos and send them to me. She even put them in the humi for me which she has previously sworn not to touch. She thinks cigars stink.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

That was quick, just this morning you were wanting to trade.
Enjoy!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Much quicker than I expected! I'm still willing to trade a couple of sticks. What I've got is obviously a small sample of what's out there.



Mayor said:


> That was quick, just this morning you were wanting to trade.
> Enjoy!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mayor said:


> That was quick, just this morning you were wanting to trade.
> Enjoy!


:tpd: I thought the same thing :r


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Im new, so I am probably wrong, but does anyone else thing the dots over the word cohiba look funny?

not the dots themselves but how there is almost a 4th row of white squares on some of the bands


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

C'mon now Lance...you're scaring me.



Lance said:


> Im new, so I am probably wrong, but does anyone else thing the dots over the word cohiba look funny?


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Lance said:


> Im new, so I am probably wrong, but does anyone else thing the dots over the word cohiba look funny?


Nope... IMO theyre authentic... Lance you´re probably thinking about the dominican cohiba which has a thinner band with cohiba bolder than usual with dots larger and further spaced apart.

Type-O ask your wife to take a few snapshots of the box seal and compare it to an authentic copy, however I´m sure there´s nothing to worry about. If they´re fake... they´re a damn good fake.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> Nope... IMO theyre authentic... Lance you´re probably thinking about the dominican cohiba which has a thinner band with cohiba bolder than usual with dots larger and further spaced apart.
> 
> Type-O ask your wife to take a few snapshots of the box seal and compare it to an authentic copy, however I´m sure there´s nothing to worry about. If they´re fake... they´re a damn good fake.


Yeah, just by a quick glance they look like the real deal. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> Nope... IMO theyre authentic... Lance you´re probably thinking about the dominican cohiba which has a thinner band with cohiba bolder than usual with dots larger and further spaced apart.
> 
> Type-O ask your wife to take a few snapshots of the box seal and compare it to an authentic copy, however I´m sure there´s nothing to worry about. If they´re fake... they´re a damn good fake.


No, Lance is pointing out the "half row" of dots at the very top of the band, atleast from the angle we are seeing. This is the first thing I noticed.

Other then that, from what I know about Cohiba bands they "look" authentic. The C is a horse-shoe like shape. The rectangle around the word "COHIBA" is thinner than the font type.

Orange color looks fine, everything else appear authentic other than that odd peice up top (could be the angle).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

TypeO- said:


> She thinks cigars *stink.*


I think you wife covered the authenticity issue 

ENJOY


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Please post the date code on the bottom of the box and the first 2 letters of the warranty seal code, this can be a good indicator. They look great though!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bands look fishy. The fact that there is a cut off row on the top isn't a great sign. And the caps look sloppy, but that could just be the pic. It isn't great quality.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I checked the labels on a 2 boxes of CORO that I got a couple of months ago. The labels are all cut with the top row of dots intact and the cut does not bisect any of the lines. 

I don't know if this means anything. Just thought I'd check.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

And on top of that the one to the far right is completely missing the words Cohiba..


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

If you look at the picture sideways of the Cohiba's you will see that there are only three lines of dots over the print. It is a common optical delusion (bowery boys ), particularily with older eyes, to see more than the actual number of fine lines in that orientation. Turn your head (or the cigar!) ninty degrees, and you are able to focus correctly.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

mmmmmm....CoRos......

I got a 15 pack last month. Trying to get some age on 'em before lighting one up. Must...resist...

Congrats on the safe arrival of your goods. Hurry home and smoke one, would ya?


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

*Box Codes*

The box code on the CORO is EFA ABR05; PSD4 box code is AVH OCT05.

Something seems a bit fishy. I googled "Cuban box code EFA" and came up with a box of Punch cigars at XXXX XXXXXX. Is is possible that two cigar brands, Partagas and Punch, are made at the same factory?


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Everytime I have saw or heard of miscut Cohiba bands, it has always led to fakes. PM me the vendor.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Are the bands miscut or is it just the pic. The dots look blurred so I think it might be the pic. Please post a high rez pic or link to one.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Box Codes*

TypeO: edit your above post. Posting vendor names is a no-no.

Feel free to PM people about the vendor, though.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

With all due respect, you could have saved yourself a LOT of trouble and concern if you would have followed the advice given to you by some of the knowledgable members here.
By trading with known good members, you would have gained a lot of valuable knowledge and personal experience. You would have learned what a particular cigar is supposed to taste like so that you can compare yourself. Also, by establishing yourself here, you would have gained the confidence of knowledgable members so that they would "steer" you in the right direction as far as vendors are concerned. By purchasing from trusted vendors, this discussion would not exist.

I don't take much stock in determining the authenticity of a cigar by looking at a picture of the band. This is one on the worst ways of confirming authenticity. Also, the source of some of the opinions may be suspect at best, with quite a few members being relative neophytes when it comes to havanas.........no insult intended.

Yes, you need to learn and gain knowledge. But to purchase blindly is risky at best. We have all made mistakes, and this too helps us learn. But when you have some very knowledgable members here to help, and to not take advantage of this is..........well, you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Bruce said:


> With all due respect, you could have saved yourself a LOT of trouble and concern if you would have followed the advice given to you by some of the knowledgable members here.
> By trading with known good members, you would have gained a lot of valuable knowledge and personal experience. You would have learned what a particular cigar is supposed to taste like so that you can compare yourself. Also, by establishing yourself here, you would have gained the confidence of knowledgable members so that they would "steer" you in the right direction as far as vendors are concerned. By purchasing from trusted vendors, this discussion would not exist.
> 
> I don't take much stock in determining the authenticity of a cigar by looking at a picture of the band. This is one on the worst ways of confirming authenticity. Also, the source of some of the opinions may be suspect at best, with quite a few members being relative neophytes when it comes to havanas.........no insult intended.
> ...


Bruce is 110% correct, as usual. Pay attention, take notes, _there will be a test_!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce said:


> With all due respect, you could have saved yourself a LOT of trouble and concern if you would have followed the advice given to you by some of the knowledgable members here.
> By trading with known good members, you would have gained a lot of valuable knowledge and personal experience. You would have learned what a particular cigar is supposed to taste like so that you can compare yourself. Also, by establishing yourself here, you would have gained the confidence of knowledgable members so that they would "steer" you in the right direction as far as vendors are concerned. By purchasing from trusted vendors, this discussion would not exist.
> 
> I don't take much stock in determining the authenticity of a cigar by looking at a picture of the band. This is one on the worst ways of confirming authenticity. Also, the source of some of the opinions may be suspect at best, with quite a few members being relative neophytes when it comes to havanas.........no insult intended.
> ...


:tpd: Good advice Bruce.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

What are the first two letters on the warranty seals of each????


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Bruce said:


> With all due respect, you could have saved yourself a LOT of trouble and concern if you would have followed the advice given to you by some of the knowledgable members here.
> By trading with known good members, you would have gained a lot of valuable knowledge and personal experience. You would have learned what a particular cigar is supposed to taste like so that you can compare yourself. Also, by establishing yourself here, you would have gained the confidence of knowledgable members so that they would "steer" you in the right direction as far as vendors are concerned. By purchasing from trusted vendors, this discussion would not exist.
> 
> I don't take much stock in determining the authenticity of a cigar by looking at a picture of the band. This is one on the worst ways of confirming authenticity. Also, the source of some of the opinions may be suspect at best, with quite a few members being relative neophytes when it comes to havanas.........no insult intended.
> ...


Well said Bruce.


----------

